# Savage 69 12Ga HELP



## Jimmy19 (Nov 16, 2012)

My granddad handed me down a 1970 Savage 69 12ga, Unfortunately it has a cracked buttstock. Anyone know of any websites where I can find a wood stock? please help. I want it to look original.


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

Have you tried to fix it with wood glue? You might be able to save it that way....


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

1. Wooden stocks can usually be repaired with inset dowelling and glue. Where is the crack, exactly? Can you post a picture?
2. A replacement stock may possibly be found here: Firearm Parts & Accessories | Military Surplus | Numrich Gun Parts
3. If worst comes to worst, there are stockmakers with duplicating lathes, who can make a new stock using the old one as a pattern. If you order a rough copy, and finish it yourself, it might not be too expensive a job to contemplate.


----------

